# Any Help will be appreciated!



## RonnieFLA (May 6, 2017)

Just picked this up at a sale and was curious about it. Went on the artist's website, and it states the original oil painting is in a private collection.
I know nothing about art, but to me this looks like an oil painting, but how do I tell if it's original or not? I have looked online for her paintings
for sale, but can find nothing. The artist's name is Harriette Kahn, and her website is harri-ette .com

Thanks in advance for any information.

Ronnie


----------



## blvdartists (Feb 7, 2017)

Oil painting is the very tough printer. You can get any help from adobe.


----------

